# opensource

## px

j'ai une question avant de partir faire la fete... Comment on peut arriver a se faire des sous en faisant de l'opensource? C'est bien beau d'aider le monde, cela me plait, mais sans finance je ne tiendrait pas longtemps. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aiguiller sur un voie ca serait cool  :Smile: 

----------

## dioxmat

c'est completement hors sujet ici comme question mais je vais repondre brievement avant de locker le thread :

- en fournissant des services divers

- en fournissant des versions payantes packagees

- en comptant sur les donations

----------

